# How to avoid monke face when getting bimax?



## whiteissuperior (Dec 10, 2021)

This guy was and still is Chad from the front pre and post bimax, although Id say his nose is slightly worse.

However he got monke face after bimax.

What can you do to avoid looking like a gorilla like this??

Red shirt is before green is after


----------



## ErbCel (Dec 10, 2021)

@Acromegaly_Chad


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

What were his movements? Not a bad result given his nose before surgery. Extremely low radix and very upturned despite having a retruded maxilla.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 10, 2021)

This is the main reason I've never been into bimax. Extreme uncertainty of frontal L increase and decent probability of no change or even decrease.


----------



## Warlow (Dec 10, 2021)

why didn't he get midface implants as well? also way too much advancement just looking at it.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> This is the main reason I've never been into bimax. Extreme uncertainty of frontal L increase and decent probability of no change or even decrease.


He undeniably looks better in the after and I believe the nose can be fixed via grafting or even filler to the bridge of the nose and an in-office alar reduction.

He had a very low radix and nasal bridge with an upturned nose despite having a retruded maxilla. I'd expect his nose to look a lot worse after given his base.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He undeniably looks better in the after and I believe the nose can be fixed via grafting or even filler to the bridge of the nose and an in-office alar reduction.
> 
> He had a very low radix and nasal bridge with an upturned nose despite having a retruded maxilla. I'd expect his nose to look a lot worse after given his base.


How many ppl think he looks better after?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> How many ppl think he looks better after?


Bro you can't be serious. He went from looking like a sped retard to a high tier normie. His eye support, midface, lower third, etc all improved. His side profile is an improvement from before but the low radix combined with extreme forward growth is not ideal.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Bro you can't be serious. He went from looking like a sped retard to a high tier normie. His eye support, midface, lower third, etc all improved. His side profile is an improvement from before but the low radix combined with extreme forward growth is not ideal.


I think he improved but he made some trade offs. Im curious what other users think


----------



## one job away (Dec 10, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> This guy was and still is Chad from the front pre and post bimax, although Id say his nose is slightly worse.
> 
> However he got monke face after bimax.
> 
> ...


His forehead doesn’t fit the forward growth. If you have a straight forehead you can’t have a lot of forward growth as a white @.👽.

see what i meant ?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> His forehead doesn’t fit the forward growth. If you have a straight forehead you can’t have a lot of forward growth as a white @.👽.
> 
> see what i meant ?


Radix position and nasal bone projection too.









If that black part was filled it it would look much more harmonious.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> I think he improved but he made some trade offs. Im curious what other users think


Do you have a link to the original post on reddit or whatever?

I think he dramatically improved. Not even questionable whether it was worth it. Possibly a tad bit over advanced given his unique cranial landmarks but doesn't look bad to normies.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He undeniably looks better in the after and I believe the nose can be fixed via grafting or even filler to the bridge of the nose and an in-office alar reduction.
> 
> He had a very low radix and nasal bridge with an upturned nose despite having a retruded maxilla. I'd expect his nose to look a lot worse after given his base.


His facial profile looks very unnatural to me, like from the nasal tip down its projected, and above that its set back. Its why orbito-malar implants might not even be sufficient in cases like this, the entire base of his nose looks too far back relative to the bottom. Not just the paranasal, the nose itself. 

In short, it looks like someone unnaturally pulled the bottom part of his face forwards.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 10, 2021)

He needs to ask for a roman nose now


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> His facial profile looks very unnatural to me, like from the nasal tip down its projected, and above that its set back. Its why orbito-malar implants might not even be sufficient in cases like this, the entire base of his nose looks too far back relative to the bottom. Not just the paranasal, the nose itself.
> 
> In short, it looks like someone unnaturally pulled the bottom part of his face forwards.


Yup, check my latest post above. He lacked nasal bone projection so technically needed lefort 2/3. I believe some grafting/filler to the nose can help.


----------



## Duke of cumskins (Dec 10, 2021)

His front descendant imo needed rhino as well


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Do you have a link to the original post on reddit or whatever?
> 
> I think he dramatically improved. Not even questionable whether it was worth it. Possibly a tad bit over advanced given his unique cranial landmarks but doesn't look bad to normies.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 10, 2021)

His maxilla was untouched.


----------



## Duke of cumskins (Dec 10, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


>



Why this retard didn't do both jaws


----------



## Silver (Dec 10, 2021)

Surgeon needs to cut around ANS point, or else chimp limp occurs this is why you see Alfaro doing 10mm Lefort 1's without any chimp lip occurrence.

The guy in the photos had 7mm maxillary advancement


----------



## one job away (Dec 10, 2021)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> His maxilla was untouched.


It was obviously moved forwards


----------



## one job away (Dec 10, 2021)

Silver said:


> Surgeon needs to cut around ANS point, or else chimp limp occurs this is why you see Alfaro doing 10mm Lefort 1's without any chimp lip occurrence.
> 
> The guy in the photos had 7mm maxillary advancement


Can you Show a pic of where the point is? I have planning in a few days


----------



## Silver (Dec 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> Can you Show a pic of where the point is? I have planning in a few days


See how he cuts a "V" around the ANS point in the scan during the Lefort 1? 1st photo is Alfaro's work


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

Duke of cumskins said:


> Why this retard didn't do both jaws


His mandible looks fine, no?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

Silver said:


> Surgeon needs to cut around ANS point, or else chimp limp occurs this is why you see Alfaro doing 10mm Lefort 1's without any chimp lip occurrence.
> 
> The guy in the photos had 7mm maxillary advancement


I'd assume your paranasal area would remain unchanged though, which is bad for people with big schnozes and hollow paranasal areas due to recession (like me).


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 10, 2021)

bruh
only improvement was his dogshit udnerbite gone
i cant see anything else
but the nose tf 
looks horrible
how can you tell a surgeon to avoid this?
why are niggs on this thread coping with
muh hhuge improvement
muh muh
his lower third was already aobve average before


----------



## Silver (Dec 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'd assume your paranasal area would remain unchanged though, which is bad for people with big schnozes and hollow paranasal areas due to recession (like me).


This is from Alfaro, 12mm upper and lower jaw. He did *NOT *perform a rhinoplasty.


----------



## Duke of cumskins (Dec 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> His mandible looks fine, no?







It seems assymetrical to me look at his left side it's slightly lower


----------



## .👽. (Dec 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> Can you Show a pic of where the point is? I have planning in a few days


dont worry your Ortho will plan it good, will cut around it. 

btw wtf is this sideprofile, looks like shit. u think with a shaped forehead he would look better?


----------



## one job away (Dec 10, 2021)

.👽. said:


> dont worry your Ortho will plan it good, will cut around it.
> 
> btw wtf is this sideprofile, looks like shit. u think with a shaped forehead he would look better?


He would defenitly look better with a slanted forhead with that level of forward growth. 


but I would have brought his mandible back while bringing the maxilla forward for his case.
But as they executed it it just looks fake


----------



## one job away (Dec 10, 2021)

Silver said:


> This is from Alfaro, 12mm upper and lower jaw. He did *NOT *perform a rhinoplasty.
> 
> View attachment 1436511


Alfaro just never stops to amaze me


----------



## .👽. (Dec 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> He would defenitly look better with a slanted forhead with that level of forward growth.
> 
> 
> but I would have brought his mandible back while bringing the maxilla forward for his case.
> But as they executed it it just looks fake


i hope i don't look like this after surgery i would rope man


----------



## one job away (Dec 10, 2021)

.👽. said:


> i hope i don't look like this after surgery i would rope man


Nah dw. Z ain’t a retard. He only produces uncanny results if the patients push for it.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> Nah dw. Z ain’t a retard. He only produces uncanny results if the patients push for it.


i wish he called me back bruh im still waiting for this nigga what is he doing??


----------



## one job away (Dec 10, 2021)

.👽. said:


> i wish he called me back bruh im still waiting for this nigga what is he doing??


Idk why you still have the patience tbh. That’s on you tho


----------



## .👽. (Dec 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> Idk why you still have the patience tbh. That’s on you tho


i want the chinwing thats why


----------



## one job away (Dec 10, 2021)

.👽. said:


> i want the chinwing thats why


But you can get them in separate procedures. It’s not even cheaper If you get them together. But I understand yeah. You want the one surgery and be done


----------



## .👽. (Dec 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> But you can get them in separate procedures. It’s not even cheaper If you get them together. But I understand yeah. You want the one surgery and be done


exactly. thinking even to add rhino to it. but too risky


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 10, 2021)

Duke of cumskins said:


> View attachment 1436522
> 
> It seems assymetrical to me look at his left side it's slightly lower


Yeah, his reddit post said he didn't want to change the asymmetry because single vs djs. His mandible isn't really recessed and doesn't affect his looks that much tbh.


----------



## hypergamy (Dec 11, 2021)

His whole maxilla is fucked. Like all of it. Moving the lower part just fucks it up worse. Time to implantmaxx.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Dec 11, 2021)

.👽. said:


> i hope i don't look like this after surgery i would rope man


Wann hast du deine op?


----------



## Donc0ck (Dec 11, 2021)

I think its mostly a thing only class 3 get since they have bigger lf1 movement while they all mostly suffer from whole midface hypoplasia. I guess thats why i do not like most class 3 results from an aesthetic standpoint.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 11, 2021)

rotation + high cut


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 11, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> This is the main reason I've never been into bimax. Extreme uncertainty of frontal L increase and decent probability of no change or even decrease.


He had an underbite and needed his maxilla moved forward, regardless of the aesthetic result. There is no beating around the bush with occlusal issues like his.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 11, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> He had an underbite and needed his maxilla moved forward, regardless of the aesthetic result. There is no beating around the bush with occlusal issues like his.


agreed but he should have just gone LF2 or bust.


----------



## uranio (Dec 11, 2021)

Nobody mentioned the frontal bone, over for this forum. His brow ridge is clearly underdeveloped making his lower third appear too much forward growth after Lefort advancement. Give him a forward and strong upper third and he will look completely normal.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 11, 2021)

Need2Ascend said:


> Wann hast du deine op?


keine Ahnung wird seit fast 1 jahr hin und her verschoben...


----------



## TrestIsBest (Dec 11, 2021)

Well he looked like an ape beforehand 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 11, 2021)

my boy seamaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 15899 (Dec 11, 2021)

once he gets rhino he will look good


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 11, 2021)

I am asking because my case is just like his, maybe a bit less extreme. If I currently look like his before, if I will look like his after, should I do it still???


I would get less advancemnt (only 3-4 mm), more rotation (clockwise), and I'd do both jaw

I'm also black

what should I tell my surgeon to avoid this?


----------



## Artemide (Dec 11, 2021)

his nose looks a bit odd


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 11, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> NGL I find it weird you think this. His SMV from the front is exactly is the same, from the side its better but only because no more shitty underbite.


His front looks better. Not even just the lower third, but the eyes and midface as well as the lip competence. Went from looking low IQ to a htn. Nose fucked him up but alar reduction can be done quickly.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 11, 2021)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> View attachment 1437675


just fixing his nose like this morph would save his life holy

now all he needs is rhino and infras and he can slay. hed be chadlite


----------



## joseph (Dec 20, 2021)

Silver said:


> Surgeon needs to cut around ANS point, or else chimp limp occurs this is why you see Alfaro doing 10mm Lefort 1's without any chimp lip occurrence.
> 
> The guy in the photos had 7mm maxillary advancement


Is it confirmed that he had 7mm maxillary advancement (lefort 1)? Or did he have even more


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 20, 2021)

Silver said:


> Surgeon needs to cut around ANS point, or else chimp limp occurs this is why you see Alfaro doing 10mm Lefort 1's without any chimp lip occurrence.
> 
> The guy in the photos had 7mm maxillary advancement


cutting around the ANS would've sunk his nose into his face. just look at how upturned his nose became from only 7mm of movement and its not like his nose base before surgery was all that projected. jfl fucking retards here have no idea what chimp lip even is. HE HAS CHIMP LIPS post lefort just look at that convexity. its from NOT ENOUGH ANS projection.



see the difference in taylor swift? she has a very projected ANS


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 20, 2021)

joseph said:


> Is it confirmed that he had 7mm maxillary advancement (lefort 1)? Or did he have even more


He had 7mm confirmed.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 20, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> cutting around the ANS would've sunk his nose into his face. just look at how upturned his nose became from only 7mm of movement and its not like his nose base before surgery was all that projected. jfl fucking retards here have no idea what chimp lip even is. HE HAS CHIMP LIPS post lefort just look at that convexity. its from NOT ENOUGH ANS projection.
> View attachment 1450534
> 
> 
> ...


What should've been done different in surgical planning for him?


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 20, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> cutting around the ANS would've sunk his nose into his face. just look at how upturned his nose became from only 7mm of movement and its not like his nose base before surgery was all that projected. jfl fucking retards here have no idea what chimp lip even is. HE HAS CHIMP LIPS post lefort just look at that convexity. its from NOT ENOUGH ANS projection.
> View attachment 1450534
> 
> 
> ...


would an alar cinch help him??


----------



## weebcel (Dec 20, 2021)

@AtlasTH


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What should've been done different in surgical planning for him?


imo he shouldve gotten slightly less maxilla advancement and reduced his mandible by a few mm + nasion augmentation for a perfect outcome. his current outcome + the nose fix morph looks good enough but it does still look a little bit monkey because his jaws are simply a little bit too forward. point is the ANS cut should only be undertaken if you have a really projected nose and can afford to lose some projection to the maxilla advancement. look at his nose base before, its slightly buried in his face. doing the ANS cut would keep his nose where it is while his maxilla advances. that would end up looking super weird







whiteissuperior said:


> would an alar cinch help him??


thats unrelated to the ANS. although his nose from the front looks extremely wide now so it may help him idk. he def needs a rhino now though.


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 20, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> imo he shouldve gotten slightly less maxilla advancement and reduced his mandible by a few mm + nasion augmentation for a perfect outcome. his current outcome + the nose fix morph looks good enough but it does still look a little bit monkey because his jaws are simply a little bit too forward.







you can see his head is just about in frankfurt plane. alfaro's line is the vertical line from his soft tissue nasion. i drew an estimate of where his incisors are and its several mm ahead of alfaro's line, and that's AFTER the nasion aug morph


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 20, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> View attachment 1450632
> 
> you can see his head is just about in frankfurt plane. alfaro's line is the vertical line from his soft tissue nasion. i drew an estimate of where his incisors are and its several mm ahead of alfaro's line, and that's AFTER the nasion aug morph


What if you're recessed and your incisors are already around alfaro's line?


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What if you're recessed and your incisors are already around alfaro's line?


i suppose there are several possibilities

1. you're measuring wrong and your pic isnt in frankfurt plane
2. you have a recessed brow and nasion area like asians and the guy we've been talking about so your forward growth is limited. a monkey profile is simply jaws that are too ahead of your forehead.




3. you have dental protrusion and could use extraction

otherwise i dont see how you could be recessed but have incisors around alfaro's line. thats literally the opposite of what recessed means.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 20, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> i suppose there are several possibilities
> 
> 1. you're measuring wrong and your pic isnt in frankfurt plane
> 2. you have a recessed brow and nasion area like asians so your forward growth is limited. a monkey profile is simply jaws that are too ahead of your forehead.
> ...


Yeah, I was measuring wrong. What does Alfaro do to check if the mandible is recessed and where it should be? I'm class 3 but I think my mandible might be recessed as well.


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yeah, I was measuring wrong. What does Alfaro do to check if the mandible is recessed and where it should be? I'm class 3 but I think my mandible might be recessed as well.



29min 35s


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 20, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> 29min 35s



Based. I need to get my CBCT so I can email it over to him. Mind if I PM you my case?


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Based. I need to get my CBCT so I can email it over to him. Mind if I PM you my case?


idk if alfaro will do the planning for you if he's not doing your surgery. you can pm me but idk how much i can help, i learn all this from sixCRY


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 20, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> idk if alfaro will do the planning for you if he's not doing your surgery. you can pm me but idk how much i can help, i learn all this from sixCRY


I emailed them and he can do a virtual consultation if you have a CBCT and shit.


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I emailed them and he can do a virtual consultation if you have a CBCT and shit.


you mean the actual planning with all the measurements and degrees? 

damn ima do a consultation with him as well then


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 20, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> you mean the actual planning with all the measurements and degrees?
> 
> damn ima do a consultation with him as well then


Not sure but I'd assume he would do that as well. Either way you can try to pick his brain during the video consultation to see what kind of movements and changes he would do.


----------



## AtlasTH (Dec 20, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> How many ppl think he looks better after?


Lmfao? What? Are you braindead? He clearly improved, in real life people don't see 100% of your front profile. You look like a retard before. You can't be serious


----------



## AtlasTH (Dec 20, 2021)

weebcel said:


> @AtlasTH


Thanks bro you saved my life


----------



## joseph (Dec 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He had 7mm confirmed.


Thanks. How many mm do you think is needed to fix a flat maxilla? Like 15mm? The maximum I've seen done is 15mm lefort 1 by Alfaro


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 22, 2021)

joseph said:


> Thanks. How many mm do you think is needed to fix a flat maxilla? Like 15mm? The maximum I've seen done is 15mm lefort 1 by Alfaro


15 mm is nothing. At least 30 mm imo. Giant implants can do it.


----------



## joseph (Dec 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 15 mm is nothing. At least 30 mm imo. Giant implants can do it.


Bruh 30mm lefort 1... I've literally never seen a surgeon offer more than like 10mm lefort 1, even that 15mm lefort 1 seemed to be an outlier. 30mm lefort 1 is anyone actually ever gonna do that (if it's even safe)? Isn't giant a meme? He's never even performed a DJS


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 22, 2021)

joseph said:


> Bruh 30mm lefort 1... I've literally never seen a surgeon offer more than like 10mm lefort 1, even that 15mm lefort 1 seemed to be an outlier. 30mm lefort 1 is anyone actually ever gonna do that (if it's even safe)? Isn't giant a meme? He's never even performed a DJS


15mm is not enough to fix a flat maxilla. It's only 1.5 cm.


----------



## joseph (Dec 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 15mm is not enough to fix a flat maxilla. It's only 1.5 cm.


I mean I kinda agree but I've literally never seen more than 15mm for lefort 1 being done by a surgeon. That's the worrying part


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 22, 2021)

joseph said:


> I mean I kinda agree but I've literally never seen more than 15mm for lefort 1 being done by a surgeon. That's the worrying part


Well I'm sorry to hear this man. I will be getting 30mm. 15mm is not even noticeable on your face.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 22, 2021)

In order to avoid moneky face I need to increase my nasion (nose bridge) through fillers

I will have a bimax consultation in january


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 22, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> In order to avoid moneky face I need to increase my nasion (nose bridge) through fillers
> 
> I will have a bimax consultation in january
> 
> View attachment 1454203


Only like 0.5 mm difference at the nasion. Surely that can't be the difference?

I had rhinoplasty so I'm fucked if I get bimax (which I need).


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Only like 0.5 mm difference at the nasion. Surely that can't be the difference?
> 
> I had rhinoplasty so I'm fucked if I get bimax (which I need).



this is a very bad morph with unrealistic ultra bimax, but it makes you realize how nasion size is important to compensate the jaw advancement





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 22, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> this is a very bad morph with unrealistic ultra bimax, but it makes you realize how nasion size is important to compensate the jaw advancement
> 
> View attachment 1454207


Fuck. I had my nasion and nasal bridge shaved during rhino. That greedy surgeon couldn't tell me I had a recessed maxilla and instead wanted to make money.


----------



## joseph (Dec 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Well I'm sorry to hear this man. I will be getting 30mm. 15mm is not even noticeable on your face.


If you don't mind, who are you getting 30mm from? (For lefort 1)? I have a disgusting flat maxilla and I need to fix it. You can DM me, appreciate it.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Fuck. I had my nasion and nasal bridge shaved during rhino. That greedy surgeon couldn't tell me I had a recessed maxilla and instead wanted to make money.



I had a first consultation with maxfac doctors some day ago. After seeing me he suggested a rhinoplasty consisting of moving cartillage from nose hump to nasion.
I replied that I was looking into orthognatic surgery and I needed a big as nose as possible to compensate the jaw advancement without losing harmony.

So in January I will undergo nasion fillers and then Skull CT scan core beam.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 24, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Fuck. I had my nasion and nasal bridge shaved during rhino. That greedy surgeon couldn't tell me I had a recessed maxilla and instead wanted to make money.



It's not about greedy surgeons.
I visited a maxillofacial and cosmetic surgeon and he recommended shaving rhinoplasty before even we started talking about orthognatic surgery. Clearly he would earn half the money in performing rhinoplasty instead of bimax.


----------



## Agendum (Dec 24, 2021)

uranio said:


> Nobody mentioned the frontal bone, over for this forum. His brow ridge is clearly underdeveloped making his lower third appear too much forward growth after Lefort advancement. Give him a forward and strong upper third and he will look completely normal.


The Frontal+glabella+nasal limitingfactorpill


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 24, 2021)

if i look like this after my bimax i will kill myself. my radix/ nasal bridge is shit aswell, so wtf do i have to do to prevent this @OldVirgin


----------



## Slayerino (Dec 27, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> This guy was and still is Chad from the front pre and post bimax, although Id say his nose is slightly worse.
> 
> However he got monke face after bimax.
> 
> ...


It's all about the philtrum. See? No more monkee. If he wants to go overboard, he can augment his glabella and re-shape the cervix/nasal bridge.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Dec 27, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> This guy was and still is Chad from the front pre and post bimax, although Id say his nose is slightly worse.
> 
> However he got monke face after bimax.
> 
> ...


His bimax went well. *His nose just looks awkward on his face.* His jawline recieved a massive improvement. THe jaw surgery in isolation looks great.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 27, 2021)

Slayerino said:


> It's all about the philtrum. See? No more monkee. If he wants to go overboard, he can augment his glabella and re-shape the cervix/nasal bridge.
> View attachment 1461893
> View attachment 1461892
> View attachment 1461895


What surgery would someone get to go from the guy on the left to the guy on the right? I have a similar base as OP and need the same movement. I might get chimpmaxxed hard.


----------



## Slayerino (Dec 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What surgery would someone get to go from the guy on the left to the guy on the right? I have a similar base as OP and need the same movement. I might get chimpmaxxed hard.


-Glabella/browridge implant
-Reshaping of the nasal bridge
-Fat injection to the upper lip
-Potential lip lift
-Shaving the bone below the philtrum


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 5, 2022)

Bump


----------

